# Doggie Fun Zone



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Gracie had the silliest 18 seconds of her young life today at a dog show in Wrentham, MA, at something called the "Doggie Fun Zone". It is essentially a mini agility/obstacle course where pups chase a plastic bag that whizzes ahead of them on a string. 

Pups of all shapes/sizes/breeds/ages were having a blast, but (in my humble Vizsla-loving opinion) Gracie and her two half-sisters stole the show! ;D

Here's the link to the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvVKjLjdZKY

I'm also attaching my favorite stills. 

As manufactured, profit-making fun goes, this was pretty fun! LOL...


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

OMG! This looks so much fun! ;D
Video is cool, never seen anything like that.
She's flying across the track! :


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Goooooo Gracie!! My brother Seamus called me while we were in the woods but I think I had my ringer off! He sent me a video of an 8 month old German Shepard (he is a huge fan of them) having a try at the course. The GSD did a nice job but I knew vizslas would be magnificent at this! Gracie proves it!! Seamus said he saw you in the back of line but couldn't stay to watch. Im glad you posted pictures and the video!! ;D versatile for sure!!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

That is so cool. Ruby just did something similar at our V meetup except it didnt have an obstacle course. She was so good at it and have a small video I need to upload. 

Do you know what the fly thing they chase is called? There was a company at our meetup but didn't write down the name.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Wooohooo! Look at Gracie go! This looks so much fun and she's like a lightning bolt!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

That was amazing I had to watch it three x 8) 8)

It was great to see Gracie enjoying herself so much.

*RUBYROO* hurry up and post your video

PS I really do have a life outside watching videos of Vs!!!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

RubyRoo said:


> That is so cool. Ruby just did something similar at our V meetup except it didnt have an obstacle course. She was so good at it and have a small video I need to upload.
> 
> Do you know what the fly thing they chase is called? There was a company at our meetup but didn't write down the name.


Is it anything like the lure pulls they use when they race Jack Russell terriers or do lure coursing for sight hounds? If no one's seen those terrier races, here's a vid: http://voices.yahoo.com/video/jack-russell-terrier-dog-racing-fast-fun-hilarious-1436415.html?cat=53

Those races are very entertaining. Anyway, there are a couple of companies that make lure coursing equipment, like this one: http://wickedcoursing.com/products.html.

Anyway, that looks like a really fun time for you and your V! She looks like she's having a grand time chasing that lure! Thanks so much for sharing, VictoriaW.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! You guys are awesome. 

I so wish that I had been able to get better footage of all three Vs. They had come straight from the ring and were wearing only their show leads, which made it very difficult to manage the overexcited puppies on the sidelines when it wasn't their turn! 

Each dog went through the course twice, and Gracie was followed by her two half-sisters, Montana (6mo) and Cherry (3). When we left, Cherry had the fastest time for the course for the day. 

The crowd was so into the Vizslas that after each one had her turn, the fellow running offered to let all three go through the course together. What a sight! But then little Montana got trampled and in the ensuing kerfluffle Cherry got distracted and jumped off the course and we were all scrambling trying to round everyone up. 

I'm not sure how this compares to the coursing done by sighthounds...I suspect that more skill is involved in the latter! The website for the Doggie Fun Zone is www.doggiefunzone.com.

From the versatilility department, I have to say that not many dogs at the show that weekend got to spent both mornings in the ring and both afternoons mucking through the forest in the rain or swimming in the pond. No primping needed for these dogs! ;D


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is my video of Ruby doing this. She ended up running out there when another dog was going so they let her do it....oops. My husband wasn't expecting it so only got the tail end of the video. You can see the plastic bag she is chasing at the end of the video. The company that was running this said she did the best of all of the V's so far (proud parent moment)....even though it wasn't her turn to go. 

http://youtu.be/pRK8GsebEaA


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Gracie looked like she was having a blast.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Ruby that was awesome


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Victoria, that looks like so much fun! Thanks for posting the video. Loved it!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

That's Awesome! Funny thing is, being a Vizsla, she could have run that course about 100 times and still had energy left for more. 

How did they pull the bag through so quickly & precisely?


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

ONE LAST PIC! 

Just got the picture that we ordered from the Doggie Fun Zone. 

We *think* that this is Cherry, followed by Gracie, followed by Montana...although it is very hard to tell who is who!


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

That's so much fun! Just watched and then re-watched with my husband . Too cute!


----------

